# sometimes I wonder what people were thinking...



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

On the off chance that the person that installed this drain valve in the Salvation Army in Yellowknife is a member; I hate you. I hate your dielectric unions on all the fan coils, I hate your complete disregard for pipe hangers, and I hate this particular drain. Who angles a drain down so it's an inch off the floor???

This concludes my rant for today. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was an apprentice 2 years when the journeyman said to run it that way, sorry, I didn't know any better, I was just doing what I was told. He told me someone might complain about it sooner or later but didn't care.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

sierra2000 said:


> I was an apprentice 2 years when the journeyman said to run it that way, sorry, I didn't know any better, I was just doing what I was told. He told me someone might complain about it sooner or later but didn't care.


$&@?!!?$€#%^£!!!!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Dielectrics on coils! Stupid. Break it with brass. Or go copper straight to steel. Will cause fewer problems than the dielectric unions over the life of the system


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

But think how easy it will be to change with that union!


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

What did you do to fix it? After pic please..


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Ta-da!


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

To clarify, I would have went with black iron unions but boss man insisted on brass. No air in water + low flow rate + corrosion inhibitors and neutralizers = next to no risk of corrosion. Somebody up here got an idea in their head and everybody in town went with it. They're crazy for dielectrics up here. The rubber doesn't like the glycol, and the plastic doesn't like the heat.


----------

